# Cold Smoke Generator



## peculiarmike (Nov 21, 2007)

This is interesting. Check out the cold smoke generator.

http://porkypas.spaces.live.com/Pers...x?_c02_owner=1

Might be just the ticket, or not. Up to you. Interesting though.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wasn't there a thread earlier about this ???  Isn't he a member here?


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 21, 2007)

Could be, don't know. Just happened on it and thought it was interesting.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 21, 2007)

Sure was:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=smoke+pistol

And he is a member here too.
Jimbo


----------



## wavector (Nov 21, 2007)

I love and miss Chicago.


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cold smoke generator on ebay. You can hook it up to a BBQ grill or smoker it does not produce any heat perfect for smoking cheese. Check it out http://porkypas.spaces.live.com/default.aspx


----------



## wavector (Nov 22, 2007)

Only problem I see is the galvanized parts they are using (i.e. the threaded nipple they are using is galvanized or GRC for short).


----------



## fiddler252 (Nov 22, 2007)

To answer the post there is NO galvanized pipe used in the making of this unit. It is made from aluminum and the end caps are cast aluminum. The threaded nipple is all steel. There may be a couple of pictures showing a galvanized nipple from when I first made one, but the ones I’ am making are GRC free. From the research I have done you have to get the galvanized up over 900 degree before any gases are released but to be safe I stayed away from using it.


----------

